# Great video for lessening your anxiety.



## gaucherie (Feb 21, 2012)

These EFT exercises are probably the only thing that has helped me improve in the two years that I've had anxiety. So glad I found this guy. Maybe you've already heard about this, but I thought I'd share. Just follow along and see how you feel after you've finished watching the two videos. He has more on his channel as well if you're interested in checking them out.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing these videos and showing me this man's profile and website.

His website is full of articles, videos, free advice, etc. that looks promising.


----------



## Mina84 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this! I'm going to try this next!


----------

